# Alpaca Down!



## GCKRanch

We have animal issues. Constant animal issues. Last week we had an alpaca who just wouldn't get back up. Had the vet come out and he took fecal and blood samples, but essentially told us that she wasn't getting enough food and wouldn't likely survive. We've doubled their feed and are slowly adding Calf manna, but she still isn't getting up. Her legs are cinched up, and she tries to get up, but just can't. She eats and drinks, and looks around while her friends and baby keep her company, but she just can't stand. I have come to accept that a downed alpaca is a dead alpaca, but my coworkers are determined to do something. Would a sling help, getting her off the ground? Is there anything I can do with her, or does this sound like something I can fix?


----------



## NyGoatMom

A good one to answer this is Karen...hopefully she can help.Good luck!


----------



## ksalvagno

Get her in a sling. You would need to start with short periods of time and slowly build up to longer times. Get her up several times a day. Do physical therapy on her legs.


----------



## goathiker

Would B complex shots be of value to an Alpaca?


----------



## ksalvagno

Yes. That helps.


----------



## Karen

Do keep us posted, rigging a sling can be difficult, but even that would be easier than losing her without at least trying! You'll be in my prayers.


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers sent.

Good advice.


----------



## cfish001

With your alpaca down, one thing you really need to be conscious about is pressure sores that develop because they have lost their mobility. You really need to check her skin and then change her position every 2-3 hours. Pressure sores can develop so rapidly - you can have skin damage within 2 hrs. 

Rigging a sling can be difficult. When I talked with my vet about a sling, he said to make sure you support her hips with the sling, not under her stomach. I think alpaca's have the same issue as goats - they have a rumen that can go down very quickly. The sling design I finally came up with is where you have 2 long fairly wide strips of soft material that is long enough to go under the animal and secure over a board - I used sweatshirt material because it doesn't unravel. You cross the strips in an "x" shape and sew the material where it crosses. This goes under the animal's hips and the long strips come up to secure onto what you would hang her off of (one in front of her leg and one in back). I put a 2x6 across a shelter to hold her weight and used caribiners to secure the sling material together at the top. 

If she cant stand at all with any of her legs, you should be able to use 2 separate slings - one to support her front and one to support her back. The vet told me to NOT use a sling under her belly for ANY reason. Also, do not leave an animal in a sling unattended. 

I hope this helps.


----------

